# hopping up the motor



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a 97 honda 300 that im building as a project bike. its already snorkd and got a lift i jus put a brand new rearend in. im fixin to boar the cylinder and i was wandering what yall think the biggest i sould go to get the most power bt still be able to ride alot and nt wory bout gettin to hot. what compression and what kind of cam. should im port and polish the heads or leave them stock. thanks for info. what would be the best exhaust dnt wnt it loud can tolerate some noise. also how hard is it tochange the seal on the front of the transfercase.:bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Since the 300's cylinder can be bored up to .080 (yes EIGHTY) over you can safely go to a .040 over punch and still mantain reliability. Cam wise I'd recommend going with the '88 model 300 cam. These cams had a little bigger lobe than the others, therefore netting more RWHP. The valve springs from year to year never changed, so you can safely run the '88 cam with no top end upgrades.

Port and Polish - your building a bike that you want to have more low end than anything. You'll only see most of the benefits of port/polishing at top end.

Compression - Most forged 300 interns use a 10.25:1 compression ratio, which is ideal for a n/a engine that your trying to squeeze more power out of.

Exhaust - Theres not really a "quiet" performance exhaust, however IMO the Muzzy or the new DMC "Quiet" series are reasonably quiet.

Overview - I'd go with the smallest bore possible, however due to the "egg shaped" wear patterns that a single cylinder usually has sometimes it is manditory to go with a .040 punch right off the bat. Your not going to get Twin cylinder, or even big bore power from a little 300, but with the Wiseco piston, '88 Cam, Jet kit, and Exhaust...You'll definately make some pretty sweet power from that old 300 !

On a side note....

Stay away from the Big Bore Kit for the Honda 300's. They tend to make your bike run hot in the summer when your just "putting" around with a near perfect A/F mixture....Ask me how I know !


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

ive read where ppl have good luck with the thumper 376 kits, but i have seen some ppl say they havent had good luck.

as far as exhaust, i wuld go to tractor supply and pick up a fo-4 exhaust. its gonna be louder than stock, but i wuld think it wuldnt be too loud


----------

